# To Little Wing...Our milf



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 27, 2012)

I think about her constantly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2012)

thank you KOS. i secretly love being the resident mother hen here.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> thank you KOS. i secretly love being the resident mother hen here.


 

LW can you pm me a pic of your ass in a thong?...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

Spam bot is here^^^^


----------



## Rednack (Jan 27, 2012)

i bet you bleed pudding...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

post those pics yet boy?...of course not


----------



## Rednack (Jan 27, 2012)

my calender says feb. 24th...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 27, 2012)

ExLe said:


> LW can you pm me a pic of your ass in a thong?...



I'll take one also..


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 27, 2012)

Rednack said:


> my calender says feb. 24th...



My calendar says you're a pussy.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 27, 2012)

ExLe said:


> LW can you pm me a pic of your ass in a thong?...




I want a dozen cookies shaped like her tatas...yumm


----------



## Rednack (Jan 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My calendar says you're a pussy.


You know what they say?



you are what you eat...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 27, 2012)

Oops, wrong date. It says you're a dickbag.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

i equate guys like him to dog shit


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 28, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You know what they say?
> 
> 
> 
> you are what you eat...


 
In that case, Hello bigfoots dick. How are you  Jp brother haha had to get a piece of the action haha

If that were true I would be kabob and rice.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Fitter420 says....Littlewing=hot chic with voice of reason not coated with bullshit.
Love her!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2012)

LWs actually a GILF


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2012)

Rednack said:


> my calender says feb. 24th...



Is that the day you get your period?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> LWs actually a GILF



not a grammie yet but i cannot wait. if i hadn't waited till 30 to have mine i COULD be


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> thank you KOS. i secretly love being the resident mother hen here.


 
WTF is that your way of justifying your tedious nagging on BBing forum??

Damn, you're a flaky one of epic proportions, too many bats in that belfry.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a retard-to-english translator?

Im having a hard time understanding Eddie's posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> WTF is that your way of justifying your tedious nagging on BBing forum??
> 
> Damn, you're a flaky one of epic proportions, too many bats in that belfry.



you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.  

who wants to neg this cunt for me?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

done.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here.


 
Just because I don't broadcast it to everyone doesn't mean I don't learn.




Little Wing said:


> you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?


 
WTF kind of twisted absurd logic is that?? 

Again you don't have the faintest clue about me.

Closet fag my ass you idiotic housemaid.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just because I don't broadcast it to everyone doesn't mean I don't learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we dont have the faintest clue about you cauz you hide like a coward while throwing stones at the people who stand out n the open...you are the weakest keybard warrior


negged...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we dont have the faintest clue about you cauz you hide like a coward while throwing stones at the people who stand out n the open...you are the weakest keybard warrior
> 
> 
> negged...


 

Listen you fat bastard who's "wife" plays the role of your fucking nanny.

I don't have anything to gain by showing my body to faggot ass bitches 
like you and other malcontent morons who jerkoff to topless male photos.

Viewing my stature is exclusively resevered for hot women ONLY.

And if you knew anything you'd realize there isn't much of that here.


Just like anyone else I point out the pitiful state of these arrogant
shit-sacks so-called "physique" if I fucking want to and don't need
your goddamn worthless approval to do it, so get over yourself bitch.


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?



gotcha babe


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

lostsoul said:


> gotcha babe


 

Get raped by mexicunts, niggers, and crackers all once you pussy little cretin.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Listen you fat bastard who's "wife" plays the role of your fucking nanny.
> 
> I don't have anything to gain by showing my body to faggot ass bitches
> like you and other malcontent morons who jerkoff to topless male photos.
> ...



Take it easy there tunamelt, you might hurt yourself


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?



My pleasure


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 28, 2012)

u have such wild fantasies brother. but if thats what floats your boat then dream on about me getting raped. 
did you see the clown thread....


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Take it easy there tunamelt, you might hurt yourself


 
Fortunately I will never be as stupid as you.

So hurting myself is not an option, gramps.




lostsoul said:


> u have such wild fantasies brother. but if thats what floats your boat then dream on about me getting raped.
> did you see the clown thread....


 
Not a fantasy more like hope. Anything to keep your dumbass from posting.

And I have no interest in seeing your shrine aka "clown thread".

You're an irrelevent piece of garbage. Not worth my time.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just because I don't broadcast it to everyone doesn't mean I don't learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This coming from a babysitter...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

ExLe said:


> This coming from a babysitter...


 
Occassional gig you dipshit. That thing is a housemaid for free.

The house its keeps is full of clutter and it is full of shit.

So much for it to clean up around there. Its horrible.

Probably still no worse than you though ExLax.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Listen you fat bastard who's "wife" plays the role of your fucking nanny.
> 
> I don't have anything to gain by showing my body to faggot ass bitches
> like you and other malcontent morons who jerkoff to topless male photos.
> ...


 i only see the same old bullshit edward


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i only see the same old bullshit edward


 
What you see is cheeseburgers blinding your ability to effectively comprehend.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

poor eddie....at least 2 sites....20000 post...tons of scmoing and kissing ass on md...and still, not one efriend


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

*Dear KOS,*


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> curt is right behind me


 
And is his pee-shooter working your anus over pretty good?

Someone should tell your nanny wife you're messing around.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

fail...i have a wife..you have fake pics of chicks from the net


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fail...i have a wife..


 

LOL @ you being proud of that little mircale.

I bet many guys and girls had that 3rd rate tramp before you.


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 28, 2012)

ExLe said:


> LW can you pm me a pic of your ass in a thong?...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *Dear KOS,
> 
> I'm so desperate for human interaction I keep signing up here every time I'm banned because being the forum punching bag/toilet is better than having no one to talk to and nothing to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?





ok DOMS, let me clear this up, i mean _that_ cunt eddie not _this_ cunt me.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

little wing said:


> *dear kos, *
> 
> *i know the ins and outs of toilets, since i spend so much time on it thinking of more ludicrous garbage to bestow upon the im dunce community who show me more affection than any real person in my pathetic excuse for a life*
> 
> ...


 


ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!



You think using the same joke I just used on you is funny? Pathetic.

Is your life to bad that you have to come because you crave _any _attention, even it it's negative? How horrible your life must be.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You think using the same joke I just used on you is funny? Pathetic.
> 
> Is your life to bad that you have to come because you crave _any _attention, even it it's negative? How horrible your life must be.


 

You didn't nimrod, unless your name is little wing.

And who said I gave a flying fuck about you??

You're as relevent as a tugboat in the middle of a battleship warzone.

Not replying to me is the biggest favor you could do FOR ME.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> whoomp there it is. in the red again loser..


 
I DON'T GIVE A FUCK !!!

Understand??

*Now put that in your ass and shove it.*


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

this song reminds me of Madtampon's rep points





YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> this song reminds me of Madtampon's rep points


 
At least that lame video was better than this sickening piece of crap.....





bigbenj said:


> flame away, motha fukkkkkkkaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Cracks me up your dumbass thought you looked cool.

And heteros could actually stomach or enjoy that shit.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

god damn! I look good!

Look at those delts and arms in the first pose! *BAM! BOOM! POW!*


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> god damn! I am so outrageously delusional.
> 
> Look at my imaginary greatness explode! *BAM! BOOM! POW!*


 

Well. Yep.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


>


----------



## MDR (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?


 
Done


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
> ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
> ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
> ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!




eddie im real happy for you being able to laugh at yourself. at least you know your funny. as for the rest the world, ur their toilet. For us to piss, shit,puke,vomit,fart,queff,bleed, spit, throw our cigarette butts, and to bear our babies in. goodnight

ps. lil wing id love to enjoy your experienced ass, madmann your narrow mind keeps you from simple pleasures


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK !!!
> 
> Understand??
> 
> *Now put that in your ass and shove it.*



take a deep breath eddie. it's an internet forum. you're reacting *WAY *too emotionally.


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 28, 2012)

Yo ben On a serious note bro nice form, looks like you have a great start brother. You got alot of potential brother. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?



He'll be negged in just a couple minutes.


----------



## bundle (Jan 29, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I'll take one also..


 Me To PLS


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

I love littlewing, but don't think of her as a milf...more like the cool aunt type of person.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't know anything about this forum or my history with it if you even have to ask. you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens than you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to you.
> 
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?



I negged him for you.


----------

